# First homemade pasta!



## Skittle68 (Apr 17, 2012)

I was putting my lasagna together with my first attempt at home made pasta when I realized I had no idea if fresh pasta expands!  I also am not sure how thin it should be (I rolled it out by hand), and why do some people use half semolina, while the recipe on the flour bag says to use all semolina? What recipe do you use? The one on the bag was:

1 1/2 c semolina flour
2 eggs
2 T water
2 T olive oil


----------



## Skittle68 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well the lasagna was so good I ate way too much of it, but I think I kneaded the dough a bit too long because the noodles were a little tough. They were also a little thick, but that's because I was using a rolling pin. I plan to get a pasta maker, but it won't be until after I move this summer. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 18, 2012)

My recipe for homemade pasta is: ~100 grams of flour per serving plus enough water to make a nice dough. Really. I put the flour in a bowl and then add water a bit at a time until it feels right. Then I knead it a little by hand and then run it through the pasta rollers, set at thickest, until it seems kneaded enough. Then I wrap it and let it rest for at least 30 minutes in the fridge.


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2012)

I use two to one ratio for pasta. Two parts AP flour to one part semolina. The semolina helps strengthen the pasta without making it too rubbery or tough.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 18, 2012)

taxlady said:


> My recipe for homemade pasta is: ~100 grams of flour per serving plus enough water to make a nice dough. Really. I put the flour in a bowl and then add water a bit at a time until it feels right. Then I knead it a little by hand and then run it through the pasta rollers, set at thickest, until it seems kneaded enough. Then I wrap it and let it rest for at least 30 minutes in the fridge.


I forgot to mention that I use hard, whole grain flour.


----------



## Skittle68 (Apr 18, 2012)

I understand what you mean about adding liquid til it feels right. I ended up adding more because the dough was way too stiff. It's nice to have a guideline for how much is enough tho  so if you used 100% semolina the noodles would be tough/rubbery? I used 1/2 and 1/2 by weight (which is closer to 2:1 by volume since ap flour is fluffy).

Oh, and does fresh pasta expand much since it is already moist?


----------



## Skittle68 (Apr 18, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> My recipe for homemade pasta is: ~100 grams of flour per serving plus enough water to make a nice dough. Really. I put the flour in a bowl and then add water a bit at a time until it feels right. Then I knead it a little by hand and then run it through the pasta rollers, set at thickest, until it seems kneaded enough. Then I wrap it and let it rest for at least 30 minutes in the fridge.



No eggs?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 18, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> No eggs?


Nope. I looked at the ingredients on my whole grain pasta from Italy and it reads, "Ingredients: organic durum wholewheat semolina". So, I tried making it without the egg and it worked just fine.


----------



## Skittle68 (Apr 19, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Nope. I looked at the ingredients on my whole grain pasta from Italy and it reads, "Ingredients: organic durum wholewheat semolina". So, I tried making it without the egg and it worked just fine.



Huh... Who knew? Lol


----------



## rubberhedgehog (Apr 30, 2012)

Yep, it's fine to make pasta with no eggs. This is how it's made in the traditionally poorer regions of Italy.
Today was my first foray into home made pasta, done with 100g plain flour, one egg and some olive oil (didn't measure, just added until it combined nicely).
I don't have a pasta roller so I used a rolling pin which wasn't too successful - managed to get it down to about 0.75cm but when cooked it felt thick. Still, rollers are on order


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 30, 2012)

I use thicker noodles for my chicken noodle soup, if I don't manage to make my pasta thin enough, I dry it for soup.


----------



## Skittle68 (Apr 30, 2012)

Mine were pretty dang thin, but I would have liked them thinner. A pasta roller will be my next kitchen gadget purchase


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

@ Skittle 68,

Thanks for posting ... I make most of my Pasta from scratch, and thus, thought I would post a couple of my uncountable variations, as I am a pasta and cheese-oholic : 

SIMPLE DOUGH PASTA 

1 1/2 cups plus 2 tblsps. all purpose unbleached flour
1/2 cup Semolina flour 
1/4 tsp. salt
1 medium egg beaten to blend
1/3 cup dry Marsala
1 tblsp butter - unsalted

FRESH EGG PASTA

3 cups all purpose flour unbleached
1/2 tsp salt
4 large eggs
1 tblsp butter unsalted
1 tblsp water ( optional and cautions ) 

My special Sunday Lasagne dough is alot more complicated and thus, I plan to post it along with a recipe, called Lasagne al Spinaci di Carlo. 

Pleased to see that you are making Pasta from Scratch ... it is marvelous once you get the knack of it ! Practice makes perfect !! 

Kind regards.
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

@ Skittle 68,

I had meant to ask you: do you make your dough in a Food Processor or via Hand ? 

I have done both, and though alot more laborous, the hand done is better in my opinion. 

Best regards. 
Margi.


----------



## Addie (May 1, 2012)

rubberhedgehog said:


> Yep, it's fine to make pasta with no eggs. This is how it's made in the traditionally poorer regions of Italy.
> Today was my first foray into home made pasta, done with 100g plain flour, one egg and some olive oil (didn't measure, just added until it combined nicely).
> I don't have a pasta roller so I used a rolling pin which wasn't too successful - managed to get it down to about 0.75cm but when cooked it felt thick. Still, rollers are on order


 
I would suggest if you are going to make it again before you get the pasta roller, that you cut the dough in half before rolling it out with a rolling pin. Roll out a half at a time. The second half will be easier as it has had a time to rest. Just keep it covered while resting.


----------



## Claire (May 1, 2012)

No, in my experience (my husband uses all purpose flour and eggs) fresh pasta doesn't expand all that much.  It might be different if  you just use flour and water (which most commercial, dry pasta is).

In general I like fine/small pasta more than large or thick, and to get that texture you need to be a dedicated person or have the roller.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

Good Morning Addie,

There are uncountable ways to prepare pasta dough ... and pasta ... 

Correct; there is the dry type and there is the egg type ...

It is actually very easy, it just takes practice ... Then, there is the hand method and the food processor method ...

Personally, I prefer the Hand method even though it is slightly laborious.

Thanks for posting Addie.
Margi.


----------



## Addie (May 1, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Morning Addie,
> 
> There are uncountable ways to prepare pasta dough ... and pasta ...
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you Margi. I watch many Noni's using a guitar (?) growing up. And I also saw a lot of them cutting it by hand. But most of them would cut the ball in half and work with a half at a time. You do need a lot of space if you are going to roll it out by hand. I am fortunate. I have more than four feet for a single sheet. And I do have the pasta maker for my KA. My kids insist of homemade egg noodles for chicken soup. I use my KA dough hook for pasta making. The hands are getting old and don't work like they used.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

@ Addie,

I too, cut the mound in half in Madrid ... I have a much larger kitchen in Puglia, than I do here in Madrid ... 

Actually, I do not think I have ever met someone, who did not truly enjoy a wonderful home made pasta ... And if there are, obviously they are not in my immediate surroundings on a face to face basis.   

Have a rainbow day.
Margi.


----------



## Skittle68 (May 1, 2012)

@Margi- thanks for your input! I kneaded mine by hand. I recently started making bread, which I knead by hand as well, so that's what gave me the idea to make my own pasta.   I used to use my bread machine for the kneading and rising, but I like the added flavor from rising at a lower temp for a longer period of time.  Anyway, that translated to hand kneading my pasta. 

I have a tiny kitchen, and I actually split my pasta in 4 pieces to roll it out. Probably why I was able to get it so thin.  It was much more labor intensive than I had anticipated tho, and wouldn't want to do it again without a pasta roller. 

Oh, Margi, you put wine in pasta?? That's very interesting! Any particular recipe you use that type of pasta for?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

Good Afternoon Skittle 68,

Firstly, I am in agreement that it is a bit laborious ! However, well worth the kneading ! I appreciate your lovely note. 

To answer you about the Wine; traditional Emilia Romagna Pasta home made has wine in it just like its Ribbon Pasta ( fettuccini for example ) that shall be served with traditional Bolognese Veal Ragú ... Even though Marsala is from Sicily it is quite common to find it in recipes in northern Italia mainland. 

I have a number of family repertoire pasta doughs I use --- and Pizza doughs. 

Bread baking: this is marvelous ! and quite an art in itself ! 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Addie (May 1, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> @Margi- thanks for your input! I kneaded mine by hand. I recently started making bread, which I knead by hand as well, so that's what gave me the idea to make my own pasta. I used to use my bread machine for the kneading and rising, but I like the added flavor from rising at a lower temp for a longer period of time. Anyway, that translated to hand kneading my pasta.
> 
> I have a tiny kitchen, and I actually split my pasta in 4 pieces to roll it out. Probably why I was able to get it so thin. It was much more labor intensive than I had anticipated tho, and wouldn't want to do it again without a pasta roller.
> 
> Oh, Margi, you put wine in pasta?? That's very interesting! Any particular recipe you use that type of pasta for?


 
There is something comforting about kneading by hand. Be it pasta or bread. You can just daydream or sing any song that you fancy. I usually sing Latin hymns when I knead by hand. Maybe I think I am doing the Lords work.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

*My Grandmom Margherite*

Skittle, 

 Margherite had always told me, THE WAY TO A MAN´s HEART, IS THROUGH HIS STOMACH ... 

Then, my Mom has always told me too. It is sort of a joke amongst the women in our family ( my 2 married daughters with children of their own ) ... is an old adage, however there is some truth in it at least in the Mediterranean ! Or the words are changed, if the gent is the Chef of the home. 

We can see, that baking bread Skittle and the gent on your side, well ...

Have nice day. 
Margi.


----------



## Skittle68 (May 1, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> Skittle,
> 
> Margherite had always told me, THE WAY TO A MAN´s HEART, IS THROUGH HIS STOMACH ...
> 
> ...



Ah yes- I can speak to the truth of that statement!!! The boyfriend is quite a catch, but I do think he forgot how to feed himself since we started dating! He does remember how to fire up the grill now and then though 

I'm a new age bread maker- I set up my computer and watch my favorite show while I knead lol


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 2, 2012)

@ Addie,

Good Morning,

Firstly, thank you for your feedback about Viticultural matters. 

The employment of wine originated in the Emilia Romagna, Abruzzi e Molise regions of Italia, and hails from The ancient Shepherd´s Pastural culinary philosophy. We have travelled far and wide through Abruzzi´s endless mountains and sheer cliffs and thus, this region, has discouraged outside exterior influences and this topography has helped to preserve a distinct culinary repertoire. 

What do I prepare with Wine ( cordial shot glass ) of Wine in Pasta Dough ?

Tortellini, ravioli which is placed in il Brodo di Mi Madre, a Broth based on home made vegetable stock with root veggies and field greens, ( often made with chicken stock now ) and for flavouring;  the end of a Rind of Reggiano Parmesano or Pecorino Sardo and thus, the Ravioli is filled with cheeses, and is placed afloat in the broth ... TRUE SHEPHERD´S FARE ! This broth is wonderful on a cold day. I had posted a reply, on one of Kadesma´s broths --- which is similar, however, from my viewpoint, the product of Pecorino or Parmesano in Italia is incomparable to any other place on earth. 

It is very common in the Mediterranean rural topographies to also employ wine in cheesemaking ...

Furthermore, Wine is employed in cheesemaking throughout the Mediterranean and other countries too ; 

1. Spain: Murcia Wine Cheese 
2. England: Cheddar with Red Wine ! 

*** Italia too has its specialties ... 

Thanks for feedback.
Margi.


----------



## Addie (May 2, 2012)

The rind of the cheese in the pasta gravy. Can't imagine a gravy without it. I use to have to cut it up when the kids were small. They all wanted a piece of it to suck on. I could have put a sackful of rinds in and it still wouldn't have been enough.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 2, 2012)

*Cordial Shot Glass Of Wine In Dough*

@ Addie,

Good Morning Once Again, 

I believe I have answered this question on the Roast Abruzzi Lamb. However, to cut to the chase: 

The endless mountains and sheer cliffs of the Abruzzi e Molise regions of Italia, and the Emilia Romagna region known for their renowned: 

Tortellini or Ravioli; are the main reasons besides the flavor its provides & it cuts cholesterol from the cheese !  We have very LOW !  

In this region, shepherds have a broth ( Il Brodo di Mi Madre ) called my Mother´s broth which is made from:

a cured aged rind of Pecorino or Reggiano Parmesano 

vegetable stock of root vegetables and field greens and sometimes chicken stock

Tortellini filled with cheeses are floated on top of the broth 

Thus, it is traditional in this region and we enjoy the Shepherd´s Historical Culinary Philosophy. 

Shepherds drink wine !! 

Another point, many cheeses are made with wine too in the Mediterranean and other countries too, for example the UK .


I believe Kadesma and I hadd discussed Il Brodo di Mi Madre on her Italian broth thread. 

Thanks for posting your feedback.
Margi.


----------

